# Super Bowl LVI



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't watch much NFL, but I guess I'm pulling for Cincinnati today because Joe Burrow's backup is Brandon Allen from Arkansas.

Does anyone have a strong favorite?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I really don't have a favorite. I'm rooting for the Bengals as well but I think the Rams are going to win. It wouldn't bother me to see Sean McVay get a win.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No strong favorite. Should be though as I was a Bengals fan for nearly thirty years. Until Mike Brown sells or moves that team I'm out. Somehow that guy flies under the radar as a terrible owner. And his daughter is waiting in the wings.

I think the Rams will win. If the Titans got to Burrow 9 times (sacks) I think Von Miller and Donald are gonna be too much pressure. Bengals have to score and won't win on field goals alone.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Gotta root for Stafford. He was the QB for most of my time at UGA.. I worked at a deli and made him a sub at least once a week. Super nice guy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was in and out, but it looked like a good game. I'm ready to move on to college basketball now.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Idk if it's the California effect or what but that crowd was dull. Tonight felt like it was a normal regular season game.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I was in and out, but it looked like a good game. I'm ready to move on to college basketball now.


Me too.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That was a much better game than I expected though I agree the crowd was pretty lame considering their hometown team was playing. Several times I could see Donaldson and others on the defense trying to ramp up the noise in the crowds and there was zero response.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

5k starting ticket prices probably limits your average football fanatic from going.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There were probably more casual fans than diehard Rams or Bengals fans in the building. I would guess that statistically both of those teams are in the bottom third of NFL fanbase sizes.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I watched it but it wasn't as exciting as the final score. Is Ramsey not the most overrated CB in football? If Burrow had time they would have won on the last play.

As a titan fan since they've moved back I was rooted for the rams which was weird but more for Stafford than anything else. Even with that a small part of me wanted the Bengals to stop the rams 1 yard short before they scored the last time.

How about the half time show screwing half the audience?

As for the noise, it's the ticket price that's killing that I believe. If you go to a titan game the quietest section is the club level with the higher ticket prices. The endzone and nosebleed section bring the noise.


----------

